# Vending machine GFCIs



## knowledge29 (Nov 6, 2010)

I would just install it just to be on the safe side.It wont hurt either way.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Will plugging the GFI cord cap into a GFI receptacle give you the same issues that you would have if you were to load a GFI off another one?


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

You didn't install the vending machine. You installed the recep.. What's plugged into the recep in meaningless to the NEC......


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

thegoldenboy said:


> Will plugging the GFI cord cap into a GFI receptacle give you the same issues that you would have if you were to load a GFI off another one?


Like what exactly?


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

thegoldenboy said:


> Will plugging the GFI cord cap into a GFI receptacle give you the same issues that you would have if you were to load a GFI off another one?


 Their is no issue putting a gfi load side of another other than being annoying trying to find it.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

76nemo said:


> You didn't install the vending machine. You installed the recep.. What's plugged into the recep in meaningless to the NEC......


You must not have read the code section .....


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

thegoldenboy said:


> Will plugging the GFI cord cap into a GFI receptacle give you the same issues that you would have if you were to load a GFI off another one?


I know our GFCI tri-outlet cords usually don't trip GFCI outlets or breakers but sometimes they do. Same with just about every other GFCI, feeding them off each-other sometimes upsets them.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I know our GFCI tri-outlet cords usually don't trip GFCI outlets or breakers but sometimes they do. Same with just about every other GFCI, feeding them off each-other sometimes upsets them.


Yeah, I know you can do it and there isn't anything saying that you can't or shouldn't, but I know that it does cause nuisance tripping on occasion and nobody loves anything more than warm soda. :laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

thegoldenboy said:


> Yeah, I know you can do it and there isn't anything saying that you can't or shouldn't, but I know that it does cause nuisance tripping on occasion and nobody loves anything more than warm soda. :laughing:


If the gfci tripped - the machine would be off, it wouldnt even except your money.

I think its a stupid rule, along with half the other crap in the NEC, but its the electricians job to follow the rules set by the NEC. Id Install a GFCI and call it done.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> If the gfci tripped - the machine would be off, it wouldnt even except your money.


I know that. It was a joke. :thumbup1:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

thegoldenboy said:


> I know that. It was a joke. :thumbup1:


:thumbsup: BTW.. I really dislike warm soda.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I know our GFCI tri-outlet cords usually don't trip GFCI outlets or breakers but sometimes they do. Same with just about every other GFCI, feeding them off each-other sometimes upsets them.


Please explain how that can happen? There is no issue with multiple GFCIs on the same circuit other than the issue with finding the one that tripped. One of more of the GFCIs will trip on a fault when there are multiple GFCIs on the circuit. The same thing will happen when using a plug in GFCI tester.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I think I'm just gonna install GFCIs anyway. The hell with it. My boss waaaaaaaaay underbid the job  so I'll just rack up the supply house bill a bit more :whistling2: Maybe he'll learn.



don_resqcapt19 said:


> Please explain how that can happen? There is no issue with multiple GFCIs on the same circuit other than the issue with finding the one that tripped. One of more of the GFCIs will trip on a fault when there are multiple GFCIs on the circuit. The same thing will happen when using a plug in GFCI tester.


I don't think JLarson is willing to admit that his GFCI cord splitters are probably just totally shot :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

erics37 said:


> I don't think JLarson is willing to admit that his GFCI cord splitters are probably just totally shot


Then I should get a refund on the new one I just got :laughing:



don_resqcapt19 said:


> Please explain how that can happen? There is no issue with multiple GFCIs on the same circuit other than the issue with finding the one that tripped. One of more of the GFCIs will trip on a fault when there are multiple GFCIs on the circuit. The same thing will happen when using a plug in GFCI tester.


I just had a call, 3 GFCI's line loaded to each other, wired with EMT or GRC I don't remember, first 2 tripping randomly without load.

I figured probably a fault to the conduit between the 2nd and 3rd outlet, nope megger went to OL. Meggered the rest of the circuit and everything else was 100%, I removed 2 of the GFCI's and the single one is perfectly fine now. Not the first call I've had like that. 

I have a feeling it is more of a fluke thing, moisture on the circuit boards, leakage in any protection/surge protection if there is any, something like that. Maybe one day I'll take the time to reverse engineer one and play around with it.


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

What kind of an idiot would put more than one GFCI on a single circuit? Oh never mind.....


----------

